# [Val d'Or, Canada] Looking for gamer



## Binder Fred (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there : mature player looking for anybody interrested in some face-to-face roleplay around ye old gaming table. Beer and chips included!

___________________________________________
Binder Fred, slinging arrows in the dark.


----------

